# Short stick & rope



## SPQR (Sep 12, 2004)

Could you please recommend some good books/videos/articles on using a short stick and a rope?  

Thank you.


----------



## SenseiBear (Sep 13, 2004)

I found Marc Tedeschi's book "Hapkido: Traditions, Philosophy, Technique" to be an excellent resource for Hapkido Techniques in general...  I already had some short stick basics, strikes, blocks, etc - but I have incorporated variations on his 35 Short Stick defenses into my arsenal.  The book also has a section on rope techniques, but I have not given that section serious study yet.

I recommend this book as an addition to any serious martial artists library, whether their primary style is Hapkido or not.  An excellent undertaking, and one of the best and most comprehensive books on ANY style that I have ever come across.


----------

